# Hybrid Help



## Matt_H (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm new here and I was hoping someone could give me some advice on selecting a hybrid. I'm not even sure I need one. I am a mid-handicapper and I can hit my 3 and 4 irons pretty well and with consistency. However, I cannot hit a wood off the fairway for the life of me. I'm looking for something with a little more distance for longer par 5s or when I duff my tee shot. I've been thinking about getting a hybrid, but it seems everything I've read says they are to replace the longer irons. 

Since I can hit my long irons well, is it even worth getting a hybrid? If it is, what loft should I look at to replace my 3 or 5 wood? Thanks in advance for your help.

- Matt


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd say if you are having problems hitting your 3/5 woods a hybrid MIGHT be the way to go. They give you the shaft length of a wood but a much smaller, lighter look, more like an iron. They also come in the exact same lofts as your 3/5 woods. They will give you some extra yardage compared to your irons, but I doubt as much as a traditional 3/5 wood. If I were you I'd go for a lesson on using the woods, just my opinion,

Del


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I'd say if you are having problems hitting your 3/5 woods a hybrid MIGHT be the way to go. They give you the shaft length of a wood but a much smaller, lighter look, more like an iron. They also come in the exact same lofts as your 3/5 woods. They will give you some extra yardage compared to your irons, but I doubt as much as a traditional 3/5 wood. If I were you I'd go for a lesson on using the woods, just my opinion,
> 
> Del


Actually the hybrid shaft is iron length, but the head design is much more forgiving than the typical long iron. I'm not sure that a hybrid would be a good replacement for a 3W (be tough to hit one 3W distance)... but I'm using a 19° TM hybrid to replace my 5W... or nearly anyway. A 16° would certainly get you into the 4W or 5W range.


----------

